
Show HN: SVGInject – Make external SVG files fully CSS styleable with injection - jansan
https://github.com/iconfu/svg-inject?v1_1_2
======
spdustin
This is great, and something I can use in client projects. I'll also include
this as a recommendation in my SharePoint classes that use SVGs for data
visualization. Excellent script!

(I never did understand why CSS can't style referenced SVGs, personally)

------
swimmadude66
Do you have any plans to add a webpack plugin to inject SVGs at build time? If
not, do you mind if I try to create one using the API provided?

~~~
jansan
There was a request to implement this functionality for ParcelJS, but decided
against it. Here is the issue:

[https://github.com/iconfu/svg-
inject/issues/19](https://github.com/iconfu/svg-inject/issues/19)

Basically we want to keep the project small and focused on the injection
itself. Also there is a potential issue with multiple IDs if you pre-inline
SVGs (we call this ID hell).

If you want to give it a shot, please go ahead. You can contact us anytime
through the issues in the SVGInject project for support or API change requests
(I am waruyama on GitHub).

